# RivaTuner/D3DOverrider - läuft nicht mehr



## Steffi (12. Juli 2013)

*RivaTuner/D3DOverrider - läuft nicht mehr*

Hallo,

da ich lange Zeit in Spielen Tearingprobleme hatte, hat mir ein Bekannter D3DOverrider installiert und richtig eingestellt.
Heute habe ich meine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut und das Tool lief nicht mehr. Also habe ich es deinstalliert und die neueste Version installiert, allerdings startet das Tool nicht per Doppelklick. Es wird zwar im Taskmanager angezeigt, aber es erscheint kein Icon in der Taskleiste und ich habe auch keine Nutzeroberfläche, um die vom Spiel benötigten Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Früher war da so eine graue Oberfläche wo ich einstellen konnte, welches AA für welches Spiel genutzt wird. Jetzt passiert gar nichts mehr 

Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Oder hat jemand sonst noch Ideen wie ich das üble Tearing bei Sims3 im Fenstermodus ausstellen kann?

Ratlose Grüße,
Steffi


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: RivaTuner/D3DOverrider - läuft nicht mehr*

Der Rivatuner wird schon seit langem nicht mehr aktualisiert und funktioniert mit neueren Grafikkarten/Windows-Versionen nur mehr eingesschränkt bis gar nicht.

Welche Grafikkarte jast du denn jetzt drinnen? Die HD 48xx? oder ist das die alte Karte?

Wenn *AMD *dann verwende am besten RadeonPro:
Download | RadeonPro - AMD Radeon

Um das Tearing loszuwerden kannst du 


entweder den VSync komplett auf "Always ON" stellen (nicht per CCC - die Einstellungen werden nicht immer angewendet).
oder besser auf *DVC *(Dynamic VSync Control) - dann wird er nur angewendet wenn die FPS über der Bildwiederholfrequenz liegen
Das hat den Vorteil das sich die FPS nicht halbieren wenn nicht die GPU z.B: keine 60FPS bei 60Hz schafft
Hier wird erklärt wie:
The Tweaks tab | RadeonPro User's Guide




Wenn du ne *NVidia *hast dann kannst du das direkt im Treiber einstellen.
Dort gibts auch eine Funktion für DVC.
Sie heißt Adaptive VSync:
HARDOCP - NVIDIA Adaptive VSync - NVIDIA Adaptive VSync Technology Review


----------



## Steffi (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: RivaTuner/D3DOverrider - läuft nicht mehr*

Oh sorry, ich habe noch meine alte Karte im Sysprofile stehen.
Ich habe seit gestern eine AMD 7870 drin. Lief auch erst ganz toll, bis auf das extreme Tearing im Fenstermodus. Im Vollbildmodus habe ich das zwar irgendwie in den Griff bekommen, allerdings hatte die GPU dann plötzlich 25°C mehr Wärme. Ob es daran lag dass ich gestern diverse Tools ausprobiert (Rivatuner, Afterburner, ATI TrayTools) hatte, oder ich einfach  was falsch eingestellt habe kann ich nicht sagen. Eigentlich hatte ich alle Tools wieder auf die Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt bevor ich sie deinstalliert hatte...
Schade dass der D3DOverrider nicht mehr läuft, das war eigentlich immer recht einfach für Doofe hinzubekommen.

Nun schau ich mir mal das von dir verlinkte Programm an, vielleicht ist das ja das Richtige. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## -Kerby- (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: RivaTuner/D3DOverrider - läuft nicht mehr*

Hey, ich weiss, es ist schon lange her, dass dieses Thema eröffnet wurde, aber bzgl. D3Doverrider hab ich eine Abhilfe, aber nur falls Logitech verwendet wird.
Sollte man Logitech Setpoint verwenden, wird D3Doverrider nicht geöffnet, da mögen sich einfach zwei Anwendungen anscheinend nicht. Also sollte man Setpoint vorher beenden und danach nochmal einschalten.
Falls dies nicht zutrifft, kann möglicherweise ein anderes Programm der Grund sein, dass den Start behindert.

Dachte ich stelle die Hilfe mal, falls noch jemand dieses Problem haben sollte und nach einer Antwort sucht.


----------



## n4rti (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: RivaTuner/D3DOverrider - läuft nicht mehr*

Thx hast mir soeben geholfen


----------

